# Uses for a small under 40hp tractor or large lawnmower to pull chemical sprayer



## mmanto (Mar 29, 2014)

Also...Can i attach a portable or permanent enclosed cab to a 1999 John Deere 4x4 4100 as i spray chemicals on my vines.


----------



## salcoco (Mar 30, 2014)

ask a John Deere Dealer


----------

